# Some tasty bday gifts from my beautiful wife



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It's been a long day, just got home and unfortunately the rain is preventing a birthday stick. However, I came home to my wife and kids singing Happy Birthday with dinner and a cake on the table. afterwards, my wife gave me gift certificates for 4 hours of massages at the resort a few towns over and some tasty treats to enjoy next time I light up. i love her.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Good to see your birthday ended well Scott!

Kudo's to the wife on her excellent choice's in gifts !! :yo:


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Now THAT is a nice gift!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

4 hours of massages? Last time I had a massage it was over in 3 minutes. Nice B'Day present with the scotch...will go well with those cigars.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!!!


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice gifts! Balvenie is my fav scotch.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice Scott, see ya soon Bro!


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome gifts!! The Doublewood is so good, Enjoy!! Happy Birthday man!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> 4 hours of massages? Last time I had a massage it was over in 3 minutes. Nice B'Day present with the scotch...will go well with those cigars.


I think I just peed a little reading this. I figure I can squeeze out 80 massages at 3 minutes each doing it your way!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Scott - your wife's a keeper!!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Lucky Guy!!! Mine was Monday and I was told to order another humi! Looks like we both got keepers!!:dude:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Scott. Great gifts, enjoy them this long weekend.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome gifts from your very nice family Bro, Happy Birthday Scott! 
Have a drink on me Bro! :martini:


----------

